
Analyzing Israeli Weed Market with Google Cloud DataPrep, BigQuery and TensorFlow - vadimska
https://blog.doit-intl.com/analyzing-israeli-weed-market-with-google-cloud-dataprep-bigquery-and-tensorflow-df9adaa39777
======
ranr
A great example of how to utilize Google Cloud Platform for analytics. I guess
it doesn't really matter what you want to analyze :)

------
vadimska
Who thought people are buying so much weed ;-)

